# brief von der telekom "kulanz gutschrift"



## blumenwiese23 (8 Juli 2004)

die briefträgerin habe ich grade persönlich getroffen. in der hand hatte sie den bekannten telekom-briefumschlag. da die telefonrechnung schon vor tagen eingetroffen war, konnte es sich nur um die matlock-geschichte handeln. :evil: 

der magenta riese versteht einfach was von gutem kundenservice   und gewährt mir doch glatt eine kulanz-gutschrift über den vollen, zuvor eingeforderten betrag der 0900-posten. 

ich danke allen, die mich in der stressigen zeit unterstützt haben. vorallem den forenmitgliedern für ihre kompetenten tipps und erfahrungsberichten.

hier ist der beweis: man darf sich von solch einem unternehem, das nicht so ganz im freien wettbewerb agiert nicht einschüchtern lassen. 8) 

vielen dank und grüsse aus bayern.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juli 2004)

kongratulaion


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juli 2004)

@Blumenwiese
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch. 


> der magenta riese versteht einfach was von gutem kundenservice  und gewährt mir doch glatt eine kulanz-gutschrift über den vollen, zuvor eingeforderten betrag der 0900-posten.


Wie kommen die eigentlich auf Kulanz?   :steinigung:  *Bei nicht registrierten Dialern besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP keine Zahlungspflicht.* Mag zwar ob des Endergebnisses letztlich egal sein, aber sich das als Kulanz auf die Fahne schreiben zu wollen?  :abgelehnt:


----------



## blumenwiese23 (8 Juli 2004)

interessant wäre zu wissen, ob die telekom die gutschrift wirklich als kulanz handhabt, also ganze zwei augen zudrückt, oder ob sie aus image gründen wirklich nicht eingestehen wollen/können, dass sie als inkasso der dialer-mafia gehandelt hat. da das aber alles nur spekulationen sind kann ich hier aber niemandem etwas unterstellen. 0 

ich hoffe, die erwarten jetzt nicht, dass ich mich mit blumen bedanke.
genau solch ein gefühl wird an den kulanz adressaten vermittelt. dieses pseudo "gnade vor recht" walten lassen. da meine einwahlen unwissentlich und ungewollt waren, hat die gerechtigkeit gesiegt. und es war ein unfaires spiel.  :karate:. 

hätte die dtag von anfang an meine schreiben bezüglich hashwert etc.  genauer geprüft, hätte die lächerliche korrespondenz schon vor monaten zu den akten gelegt werden können. :roll:.
meiner meinung nach hat sich der magenta riese durch die "kulanz gutschrift" mit  einer sehr weissen weste aus der affäre gezogen.

wie tscore oben angemerkt hat tut es dem ergebniss nichts ab. die telekom hat zwar die berühmte schlacht verloren aber am ende irgendwie  den krieg doch gewonnen.

grüsse


----------



## Plattenputzer (8 Juli 2004)

Ne, hat sie nicht, die rosa Tante. Ein taktischer Rückzug, um das Gesicht zu wahren, um eine Kapitulation zu vermeiden.
Aber: Tante T. spürt, dass sich immer mehr Kunden erkundigen, bevor sie unberechtigte Rechnungen zahlen.
Vielleicht genügt ja irgendwann der Hinweis:
Vorsicht, mit mir ist nicht zu spassen, habe mich bei dialerschutz.de schlau gemacht.

Glückwunsch noch.
D.


----------

